# barbell flat bench press or dumbell flat bench press?



## dollysprint (Sep 21, 2008)

thinking of switching to using dumbells on the flat bench, to try to put more pressure on the pec, my theory is that the barbell "holds itself together" in the middle, but using dumbells you have to keep them from falling outwards as well as pressing them up

am i explaining myself properly?

and if so, any ideas?


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Know exactly what you mean mate. I used the bar for years & then norticed good gains when i switched to the dumbs, i also feel it focuses on the chest more! Go for it:thumbup1:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Use both... theres no rule book?


----------



## dollysprint (Sep 21, 2008)

T_Woody said:


> Use both... theres no rule book?


controversial!

indeed it's true, but i like to train so hard that if i do one properly, i shouldnt be able to do t`other.

maybe do just a couple of sets with the bar, then switch to the dumbells after to really mash 'em up eh?


----------



## DELUXE (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi i have found the best way is dumbbells but at the top i turn my palms inwards i find that hits my inner chest


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

DELUXE said:


> Hi i have found the best way is dumbbells but at the top i turn my palms inwards i find that hits my inner chest


^^Affective technique also^^ :thumbup1:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Dumbells will also place less stress on the shoulder tendons,subsequently reducing risk of injury to the Rotator cuff.

This alone is reason enough to stay away from flat barbell movements


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Dumbells will also place less stress on the shoulder tendons,subsequently reducing risk of injury to the Rotator cuff.
> 
> This alone is reason enough to stay away from flat barbell movements


 Top piece of advice. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

New movement = New muscular tissues being put under stress = More muscle

:thumbup1:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Totally depends on the individual.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

personaly i like bench,then dips-with regards dumbells too much effort used trying to keep balance etc instead of pumping out reps


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

I have in the past hurt my shoulders doing flat bench press but this is because i was not using correct form ie pinching scapula, using proper leg position and drive, using a correct width grip, pausing on the chest while still staying tight and so on......

I personally dont use dumbbells as i find it a pain to position them.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

interesting thread

I've recently hurt my shoulder doing bb press and switched to db press

Latley tho I've bin doing my flat pressing on a hammer strength press, it feels like it's working

What are peoples thoughts on hammer press as a substitute to bench?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

interesting thread

I've recently hurt my shoulder doing bb press and switched to db press

Latley tho I've bin doing my flat pressing on a hammer strength press, it feels like it's working

What are peoples thoughts on hammer press as a substitute to bench?


----------



## gippo (Jul 4, 2007)

With dumbells i found you really need a spotter or 2 i'm currently on 50kg db and when they go its not alot you can do about. be careful.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i cant flat bench anymore without damaging rotator cuff bit dumbells dont bother it and to be honest i feel it much more on my chest, i miss the macho shyte on flat bench as everyone who doesnt train always asks "what do you bench" i suppose 60k doesnt sound very hard, lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

paulo said:


> personaly i like bench,then dips-with regards dumbells too much effort used trying to keep balance etc instead of pumping out reps


Thats the point though isnt it?? Hitting all the little stabilisers that get neglected BB benching?

I tend to swap around between the two. However neglected DB's for too long so giving them a good run ATM.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

joeyh1485 said:


> interesting thread
> 
> I've recently hurt my shoulder doing bb press and switched to db press
> 
> ...


I've used it but I find the starting position too far back puts a strain on my shoulders.

I prefer dumbbells becasue the barbell hurts my shoulder more and I know I have one arm weaker than the other....it is a pain getting the dumbbells up though so I'll use the barbell if I have no spotter


----------



## zzzofsweden (Feb 21, 2007)

For my pecs dumbells have been the way to make them grow. I do the flat dumbell presses with feet on the bench or in the air since I feel it better. Inclines are done with feet on the floor.

Did a lot of bench when I started training but my shoulders didn't like it one bit. When I was powerlifting I almost did close-grip benchpresses because everything else hurt my shoulders.

Try dumbell flats for a while and see how you react.

My two cents :beer:


----------

